# Slower backswing, more distance!



## delc (Apr 21, 2016)

I consciously slowed my backswing down this morning and found that I was definitely hitting the ball better and further. I particularly found that I was hitting my irons really well, hitting more than my normal number of GIR. Must improve my timing or balance in some way.  

Sorry, posted in wrong section!


----------



## WWG (Apr 21, 2016)

Speaking as an inexperienced and rather bad golfer, I have found that tempo is the answer.


----------



## kid2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Tempo is probably one of the most important aspects in a golf swing.
If the tempo is off there's a good chance everything will be off.


----------



## snell (Apr 21, 2016)

Tempo is key. When mine goes off, my arms normally go too fast and I inevitably start coming over the top.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 21, 2016)

It's a common issue of mine, can't find the face if my backswing is whipped.

It's less tempo for me and just more just good basics


----------



## paulv (Apr 22, 2016)

Im trying to do the same thing at the moment, I hit much more consistent shots with a slower a backswing and then smooth through the ball. I find it so much ''easier'' to strike the ball well with a controlled back swing.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2016)

yes, gives you the time to hit the ball out the middle


----------



## One Planer (Apr 22, 2016)

Bit of a dangerous misnomer IMO.

Making a conscious effort to slow your swing could lead to a violent change of speed into the downswing.

I tend to think about being more deliberate in the backswing, but that doesn't necessarily mean 'slow'.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Bit of a dangerous misnomer IMO.

Making a conscious effort to slow your swing could lead to a violent change of speed into the downswing.

I tend to think about being more deliberate in the backswing, but that doesn't necessarily mean 'slow'.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, think smooth rather than slow.
There are no prizes for the fastest backswing


----------



## shewy (Apr 22, 2016)

my pro said to me what are you trying to hit on your backswing? Me, nothing, him then slow it down!
Good advice


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 22, 2016)

snell said:



			Tempo is key. When mine goes off, my arms normally go too fast and I inevitably start coming over the top.
		
Click to expand...

This, I also find a slower swing promoted a better turn in the swing


----------



## Sats (Apr 22, 2016)

Definitely a smooth tempo is key - slow is a poor choice to describe it although it might 'feel' slower you're probably not slowing down, better tempo and probably hitting the ball in a more consistent place on the face is what is getting the results.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 22, 2016)

I agree with above, I don't think slow is always the correct terminology as, for me, when I try and swing slowly everything goes to pot as I have a fairly quick tempo. I just have to remember to keep the tempo smooth rather than racing to the top and then back down again.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 22, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I agree, think smooth rather than slow.
There are no prizes for the fastest backswing
		
Click to expand...

Have you played with sawtooth too? On the first i thought OMG how slow is that backswing, he is gonna hit it 100 yards.. then Boom! He was a contender for longest drive! A prime example of smooth is Sean!


----------



## Crawfy (Apr 22, 2016)

O'Daaaaannnnnny (said slowly in my head during backswing)......Boooooy! ( on the downswing)

O'Danny Boy is used when i feel myself getting a bit fast.

I also try and slowly repeat the word "Tempo" to myself as I walk onto the tee. I feel this works when I'm either a bit pumped up after a good hole, or frustrated after a bad hole.

If I 'feel' that I am swinging sloooow - then I know I am on track


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Apr 22, 2016)

I was taught early on to try and slow my tempo down was to think Severiano in the backswing and Ballesteros in the downswing and its worked wonders for me


----------



## delc (Apr 22, 2016)

Unlike most of my swing thoughts, it still worked today. I seem to have more time to get through the ball.


----------



## paulv (Apr 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Have you played with sawtooth too? On the first i thought OMG how slow is that backswing, he is gonna hit it 100 yards.. then Boom! He was a contender for longest drive! A prime example of smooth is Sean!
		
Click to expand...

Pete Finch is a good example of this, really slow takeaway and then absolutely bombs it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2016)

but what about the pause at the top.

Anyone played with Midnight here?  you could boil an egg at the top of his backswing 

But we dont say anything, coz he's a smashing bloke


----------



## delc (Apr 22, 2016)

This is an interesting comparison:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQHAcTRV5BY


----------



## drdel (Apr 22, 2016)

I understand the target ratio should be about 2:1.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 22, 2016)

drdel said:



			I understand the target ratio should be about 2:1.
		
Click to expand...

2:1 for putting, 3:1 for full swings.

From Fred Couple to Nick Price, they're all about the same ratio even if they take different amounts of time to complete their swings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2016)

Tempo is key. Give your self time to swing. Simple really but there's a big difference between a slow deliberate swing and a slower, smooth tempo. The former can (from bitter experience) can lead to a jerky downswing and all sort of co-ordination issues. The smoother tempo lets you swing through ideally on a 3:1 ratio and hit it efficiently and straighter


----------



## delc (Apr 22, 2016)

Surely the important issue is that you do not hit the ball on your backswing, it is only getting you to a position from where you can make a decent forward swing. If you start the backswing too quickly, it is likely to lead to an over swing, a sway, or a loss of balance, or all three of these faults.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2016)

This is a great swing to copy, especially if you tend to rush the transition 

[video=youtube;EOxhG4e1uQY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOxhG4e1uQY[/video]


----------



## 3565 (Apr 23, 2016)

Noooo can't be doing with slooooow backswings, this takes time, and time is of the essence in golf! Slow play...........


----------



## fluffy (Apr 23, 2016)

Timing, Tempo & Rhythm are all very personal and can very much be decided by where you come from and also your build and bodily ability. Think Nick Price Vs Ernie Els. I concur with a couple of others that "slowing down" doesn't necessarily improve things. It can however depend on the complexity of your movements. I used to find that if I made my backswing have a smoother transition with hinging my wrists, I had more time to drop the club behind me instead of the OTT move. Horse for courses really. 

Changing the backswing speed has probably stemmed the ferocity of a movement in the backswing or downswing and has probably helped you time things better. Beware though! Things always go back to normal! :sbox:


----------



## delc (Apr 23, 2016)

3565 said:



			Noooo can't be doing with slooooow backswings, this takes time, and time is of the essence in golf! Slow play...........
		
Click to expand...

Even Ai Miyazato's incredibly slow backswing only takes a couple of seconds, which is almost negligible compared with the amount of time some players take faffing around with their pre-shot routines, etc!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 23, 2016)

The problem for the amateur is the slow back swing may cause them to come over the top as they seek momentum on the down swing... But in essence hitting the ball out the middle at a slower club head speed will be better than not hitting the centre at a higher speed. Which is why the pro game is amazing.


----------

